
Ask HN: How do you cope with routine in your daily programming job? - wofo
I am currently studying Computer Science and am wondering about how to deal with the daily routine of a programming job in the future. Though I really enjoy programming and contribute regularly to open source projects, the perspective of programming 8 hours a day, 5 days a week seems exhausting.<p>While learning new stuff is very interesting, I usually experience that the work becomes boring once you grasp the core concepts. For instance, consider building a web application: getting to know a new web framework and coming up with a sensible architecture is very fulfilling; however, after you figure it out, the rest of the work becomes pretty mechanical and repetitive.<p>This is the reason I am very curious to know:
How do you cope with routine in your daily programming job?
How do you approach your work in order to find gratification in what you do?
======
waterphone
I don't. It was fun while I was learning how to do new things and discovering
solutions to problems, but once I learn how to do something I no longer enjoy
doing it. I have not found a solution to this problem, and so I simply don't
enjoy my work and in fact resent it most of the time.

------
roschdal
-Continously learning. -Switching jobs frequently. -Contributing to OSS.

------
zerr
Get rid of 8-hour stigma and that's it... I'm working part-time (and in charge
of my time) for more than a decade.

